
Time May Not Exist - nickb
http://discovermagazine.com/2007/jun/in-no-time
======
dhimes
I knew there wasn't enough of it, but I didn't realize the problem was so
severe...

------
jmzachary
And I just bought a new watch! Frick!

------
motoko
Not much substance here... I'll wait for the article that announces an actual
theory next time.

~~~
Xichekolas
Silly nerd... theories are too boring for the News... they don't explode
enough!

------
joseph
Seems more like it's saying time measurement doesn't exist on its own, it
requires a human to do it. A person could say that numbers don't exist too
because humans were the ones that created names and rules to manipulate and
measure them. They aren't written down in the cosmos, even if they are
inherently there. If something is moving, what is it moving through if not
time and space?

------
robg
I'm getting older. As soon as someone can stop that process, I'll say time
doesn't exist.

~~~
mwmanning
Deepak Chopra thinks he can:

[http://www.amazon.com/Ageless-Body-Timeless-Deepak-
Chopra/dp...](http://www.amazon.com/Ageless-Body-Timeless-Deepak-
Chopra/dp/1844130444/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1200350728&sr=1-1)

------
crescendo
So "time" would just be our way of perceiving a static causal relationship
between atoms, in the same way that "color" is our way of perceiving
wavelengths of light. Interesting premise.

------
mhartl
_Time May Not Exist_

Duh. I realized this years ago.

------
edw519
I knew it! If the universe if 13 billion years old, what was happening
13,000,000,001 years ago?

~~~
Xichekolas
Absolutely nothing...

